# Graphics Card Repair



## MarkK (27/8/14)

Hey hey forum!

I would just like to know if any one has managed to get cooling fans on a graphics card replaced?
I have an Nvidia N560 OC 1gb but both of the fans have decided to stop spinning...

Board over heats and turns off after about 5 mins of run time and this is no good... already crying that my other monitor is gone!

Image for refrence:


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/8/14)

@Gizmo do you know?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (27/8/14)

Most probably just dust buildup in the bushing; remove the Gigabyte labels, underneath you will see a small rubber plug, remove. Some are held in place by a circlip and others with small o-ring, remove. Clean fan spindle and inside brass bush with contact cleaner, re-lube after wiping off excess contact cleaner fluid. Re-assemble and they should be working again.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MarkK (27/8/14)

johan said:


> Most probably just dust buildup in the bushing; remove the Gigabyte labels, underneath you will see a small rubber plug, remove. Some are held in place by a circlip and others with small o-ring, remove. Clean fan spindle and inside brass bush with contact cleaner, re-lube after wiping off excess contact cleaner fluid. Re-assemble and they should be working again.


Sir you are a legend!

I will try and have a look quick and let you know! Thanks so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (27/8/14)

@johan it looks like they don't intend for this to be opened from the top, removed the sticker and its just a mark on the plastic from the injection moulding of the part :/


----------



## MarkK (27/8/14)

@johan i removed the fan and the sticker on the bottom says DC Brushless fan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (27/8/14)

@MarkK let me know if that doesn't work, I have an aftermarket cooler that will fit. Also make sure your fan header plug has not come loose, it's odd that both fans have stopped working.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (27/8/14)

MarkK said:


> @johan it looks like they don't intend for this to be opened from the top, removed the sticker and its just a mark on the plastic from the injection moulding of the part :/


 
All fans I had to deal with were able to open up, try to pull the fan off - just don't force too hard. It must be able to come off.


----------



## MarkK (27/8/14)

Woww that sounds like things cracking lol


----------



## johan (27/8/14)

MarkK said:


> Woww that sounds like things cracking lol


 
CRACKING doesn't sound right!


----------



## MarkK (27/8/14)

lol yea i stopped ;D it sounds like they do not want to come apart lol
I will have to figure this out gently


----------



## johan (27/8/14)

MarkK said:


> lol yea i stopped ;D it sounds like they do not want to come apart lol
> I will have to figure this out gently


 
If they don't turn freely when you spin with your finger, its definitely dust between fan spindle and bushing that formed a carbonized "glue" type layer - you can soak them for a couple of hours in something like a mix of 30% Isopropyl Alcohol (Rubbing Alcohol) and 70% distilled water, best will be in an ultrasonic cleaner. Don't think the time spend is worth it, just buy new cooling fans.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (27/8/14)

@iPWN I think I might need your eye's in person  
Thanks for the help @johan!


----------



## BansheeZA (27/8/14)

Get some electrical cleaner spray and spray it out. Otherwise new fans or cooling system

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

